# Shrimp/filter question



## CeeJay (3 Nov 2009)

Hi all.

I am currently running a fully planted Rio 180 with 2 Tetratec external filters.
I have recently, (2 weeks ago), added some shrimp, but I find the slots on the inlet pipes are too big and the small shrimp keep ending up inside the filters   .
I was wondering what you people use to prevent this (apart from bigger shrimps   ). 
I have currently covered the inlets with a fine gauze. Functional, but it looks a bit naff.
Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks.

Chris


----------



## hipknoteyes (4 Nov 2009)

Some people use ladies tights or stockings (nylon ones I would Imagine).  You can buy filter inlet caps on ebay, I bought one - it was reasonably well made (home made) but it clogged up far to easily so i ended up bining it.


----------



## NeilW (4 Nov 2009)

I just use filter sponge in the intake, reduces flow a lot though so may change to something more sophisticated at some point.


----------



## CeeJay (4 Nov 2009)

Hi all

Thanks for the replies. 
The trouble I'm having with the fine gauze I'm using is that it so fine it clogs up so easily and reduces the flow. I have to clean it daily. Surprising how much junk you get in a planted tank  . 
After all the grief I've had with getting the flow right   , the last thing I want to do is reduce it, so I would be reluctant to try the filter sponge method.
I was just going to wait till the shrimp got bigger and remove it, but lo and behold, tonight I saw one of the females that I hadn't seen for a week and she is now full of eggs, so it looks like there will be loads of little ones in the near future. Looks like daily cleaning it is for now.
Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## Nelson (5 Nov 2009)

not tried one myself so don't know what they're like http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## hipknoteyes (5 Nov 2009)

nelson said:
			
		

> not tried one myself so don't know what they're like http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT



That's the one I bought, I stopped using it because it clogged up to easily.  

I would keep baby shrimp and berried females in a breeding trap.

You could try putting a whole sponge filter over the inlet instead of a piece of sponge inside - the larger surface area should stop it clogging up as quickly


----------



## CeeJay (5 Nov 2009)

Hi

Thanks for the replies. Much appreciated.
Looks like I'll be doing daily cleaning whatever method I choose.
I suppose it's the price you pay for big filter, small shrimps   .
Thanks guys.

Chris


----------



## mattyc (18 Nov 2009)

the location on the filter intake makes a big diffrence, i moved my intake behind the plants and now it sucks up all the srimp. it was over my hc and hardly sucked up any atall.


----------



## SunnyP (18 Nov 2009)

I found a deformed cherry shrimp last weekend in my filter. Non functioning 'whiskers' and the head was slightly upwards. Still alive but died the other day.


----------



## daniel19831123 (18 Nov 2009)

I find that if you position your filter intake lower down it will get clogged up easily with the homemade filter from ebay. I disconnected all the tubing from the tetratec filter and my filter is now 2cm below the water level and it never clogs up. Well it does help that my tank is pretty much bare bottom with potted plants.


----------



## bogwood (19 Nov 2009)

Concerned like others at loosing my CRS young, i tried the one advertised on Ebay.
Worked ok initially, but soon clogged up,particularly in a planted tank.
My present solution seems to work a lot better. No more crs in the external filter, and the filter flow still good.
I purchased some COARSE filter sponge, probably intended for pond filters, and cut it into rectangles, say 6x2x2ins.
Cut a hole in the centre, and then put it over my eheim intake. (not the large one that comes as standard, but a replacement smaller one ) It helped shortening the pipe as well.
I have done this previously, using sponges from internal filters, however being generally fine, like others have said, it clogs quickly.


----------

